# WHAT I THINK ABOUT THE NEW SWRV MAG



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

much better!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :banghead: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

good idea!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

great move Zach :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

WTF!!!!!!!
good thing i subscribe and didnt get that shit :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 11:59 PM~6056524
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> good thing i subscribe and didnt get that shit :0
> *


i was all hyped up,got it home, opened it up and that fell out, i was like HELL NO, looks like ill have to stop buying LRM for another 3 years :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You should have pissed on it first.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 27 2006, 11:02 PM~6056549
> *You should have pissed on it first.
> *



:roflmao: hell yea!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2006, 12:02 AM~6056549
> *You should have pissed on it first.
> *


nahh, my piss is too good for that :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

poop on it? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

swrv is a good magazine


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 27 2006, 11:04 PM~6056564
> *poop on it?  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 11:07 PM~6056582
> *swrv is a good magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG he called the shit poop


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ro


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I think its good that they made that magazine. Maybe now they will keep that shit out of *Lowrider*.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 28 2006, 12:14 AM~6056632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwwhahaahaahaaaa


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

That mag seriously came with LRM when you bought it? I've seen it all know :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 28 2006, 12:15 AM~6056637
> *I think its good that they made that magazine. Maybe now they will keep that shit out of Lowrider.
> *


it came with my LRM, maybe they should keep it real!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

You should send those pics to Ralph :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2006, 12:31 AM~6056727
> *You should send those pics to Ralph  :biggrin:
> *


Ralph????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

where is skim at, he needs to get that swrv and cripn8ez photoshop going :cheesy:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

had to check the topic out one last time before i went to bed :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 28 2006, 01:34 AM~6056746
> *Ralph????
> *


Editor
Ralph Fuentes
[email protected]


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2006, 12:43 AM~6056780
> *Editor
> Ralph Fuentes
> [email protected]
> *


i doubt they would care, as long as they get paid


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 10:44 PM~6056787
> *i doubt they would care, as long as they get paid
> *



yeah when I got the LOWRIDER mag and seen the SWRV mag with it I was like WTF, well at least it aint in LRM anymore :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 28 2006, 12:47 AM~6056806
> *yeah when I got the LOWRIDER mag and seen the SWRV mag with it I was like WTF, well at least it aint in LRM anymore :biggrin:
> *


now they just have to get rid of the motorcycles and 30pages of rims adds :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 08:52 PM~6056478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LRM has to the only magazine to do the complete opposite of what its subscribers want.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 11:57 PM~6056837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LRM has to the only magazine to do the complete opposite of what its subscribers want.
> *


Ya no shit, the next time I buy a super Chevy mag I hope it comes with a smaller mag showing pics of fords. :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2006, 12:31 AM~6056727
> *You should send those pics to Ralph  :biggrin:
> *


wait till theres 10 pages backing it up,should take about a day or so... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2006, 12:31 AM~6056727
> *You should send those pics to Ralph  :biggrin:
> *


logs in under the screen name

"anonymous"


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

That is some funny shit... I thought about doing that, but I had already thrown the piece of shit out of the window... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

hey i did see 2 low's in it and thats is the only page i kept!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What does SWRV stand for anyway?

I actually thought the LRM this month was pretty decent. Shotgun 64 is really nice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

13's and 14's wire wheels/5.20's and 155x80 equals the low and slow attitude of the lowrider culture. I dont see where 24 inch rims are part of the lowrider mindset? It's just like saying the candy paints and chrome wheels of "Big Foot" the giant Ford 4x4 is a spinoff of lowriders. The use of candy paint and chrome does not equal a spinoff of lowriderism. Come on now next issue maybe we might get a mini mag of Dubs R Us. Tires that are 10 inches across and wheels that are over 20 inches is not the lowrider scene. If you saw 20 cars with 24 inch rims rolling down the street would you say there goes the lowrider slash movement? Remember the first three letters of "lowrider" this should give us a clue of what we do.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 27 2006, 10:53 PM~6056487
> *:biggrin:
> *


I like dat signature! My homie LA Dave coined that phrase!! PPPPLLLAAAYYYTTTIIIMMMEE!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2006, 06:55 AM~6057971
> *What does SWRV stand for anyway?
> 
> I actually thought the LRM this month was pretty decent. Shotgun 64 is really nice.
> *


I think it's a ghetto take on "SWERVE." :dunno:


Funny solution to the mag though. Too bad you can't get away with doing that to the cars.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 11:59 PM~6056524
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> good thing i subscribe and didnt get that shit :0
> *


ditto!!!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I am still wiping up the vomit off the floor!!! WTF type of bullshit magazine is that?! At the risk of sounding too much like an old head; These kids nowadays are trippin' if they think those cars look good with more wheel than car. If there were ever an auto-sport that needed to be outlawed it's that bullshit on 36" wheels!! :barf:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im hopin LRM features this car in the near future. Look how low it is.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2006, 09:55 AM~6057971
> *What does SWIRV stand for anyway?
> *


Someone
With 
Retarded
Vocabulary


??????


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Stupid
Wheels
Retarded 
Vehicles


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2006, 10:55 AM~6059503
> *Stupid
> Wheels
> Retarded
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

DAMN IM GLAD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WIPING MY ASS WITH THAT MAGAZINE. WHATS WITH THE OLD WHITE WOMANS HANDBAG PAINT SKEEMS ? AS MUCH AS I AM A HATER TOWARDS THE DONKS I HAVE TO SAY IM GULITY TO CONTRIBUTING. I SOLD A CLEAN 72 CAPRICE 2 DOOR HARD TOP TO THIS KID I KNOW AND HE THREW SOME 26" ON IT. THEN TWO DAYS LATER SOME ****** FROM THE SOUTHSIDE STOLE THE WHOLE CAR. HAHA. WAS PRETTY FUNNY.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ME---> :guns: :burn: <---DONKS


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Im lovin this topic.... I threw that shit out as soon as i opened it. i should have just sold it for 5 bucks to one of them SWRV riders here, then i would have had a free LRM.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

thank god they made a magazine like that to keep retards occupied and not on the road


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HATE THAT DUMB ASS COUNTRY ***** SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

man you all should have read some of the interviews with the owners! I was laughing my ass off because they sounded so stupid and uneducated. i wish i didn't throw it away or i would quote some of it. I mean seriously a Hawiian Punch car!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 28 2006, 03:38 PM~6060149
> *man you all should have read some of the interviews with the owners! I was laughing my ass off because they sounded so stupid and uneducated. i wish i didn't throw it away or i would quote some of it. I mean seriously a Hawiian Punch car!
> *


hawwain punch, yoo-hoo, skittles.... :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2006, 11:55 AM~6059503
> *Stupid
> Wheels
> Retarded
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 28 2006, 01:39 PM~6060153
> *hawwain punch, yoo-hoo, skittles.... :uh:
> *


don't forget the resses car also


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

DELETE THIS FUCKING TOPIC


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
(Active in topic: My balls smell like........)
:ugh:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 28 2006, 01:15 PM~6059265
> *I am still wiping up the vomit off the floor!!! WTF type of bullshit magazine is that?! At the risk of sounding too much like an old head; These kids nowadays are trippin' if they think those cars look good with more wheel than car. If there were ever an auto-sport that needed to be outlawed it's that bullshit on 36" wheels!!  :barf:
> *


I can agree with much of what you have written as well as alot of the rest of the 4 pages so far (ESPECIALLY that first pic... LOL)... we HAVE to remember though that the REAL problem with the magazine or the donks or high-riding culture, even though I could agree with you on the style-points and preferences, is that it isn't lowriding--but is being presented as if it is the same or similar. 

Sure there could be some cues that they picked up from lowriding and it could even be considered a distant step-child but not enough of a relation to begin blurring lines between high/low-riding. It is its own culture... seperate. Period. There are times that they could come together but to call them or even remotely imply that they are the same is ridiculous and, of course, only driven by opportunity for capital. 

*Let's not be confused about what we don't like... sure, don't like the rides if you don't want and remember that it is merely preference, but the real problem here is the lie, feel me?*


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

if that bullshit miami magazine found itself into my mailbox i woulda been on the phone canceling my subscription and orderin like 10 more subscriptions to TLM just to rid my mailbox of the discrace!!!! WTF!!!!!! TLM all the way!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 28 2006, 04:24 PM~6061236
> *I can agree with much of what you have written as well as alot of the rest of the 4 pages so far (ESPECIALLY that first pic... LOL)... we HAVE to remember though that the REAL problem with the magazine or the donks or high-riding culture, even though I could agree with you on the style-points and preferences, is that it isn't lowriding--but is being presented as if it is the same or similar.
> 
> Sure there could be some cues that they picked up from lowriding and it could even be considered a distant step-child but not enough of a relation to begin blurring lines between high/low-riding.  It is its own culture... seperate.  Period.  There are times that they could come together but to call them or even remotely imply that they are the same is ridiculous and, of course, only driven by opportunity for capital.
> ...


Ralph don't seem to get you're point. Comparing what he has wrote in his latest editorial to what we see in SWRV and LRM, it's evident that he actually thinks this is a sub-culture to Lowriding. 

LRM magazine is trying to monopolize the industry when it comes to urban car customizing and they use this excuse that all these other styles of car building are somehow related to Lowriding. With that, they can justify exposing all this crap in their magazines. :angry:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

should call there new movment hi riders


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

That shit is funny. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

if ralph feels that this is part of the lowrider movemnet does this mean next time we see altered image it will be rolling 30s :uh:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

You never know Ralph might have a set custom 38's made for his ride or maybe a set 13's. 

Back in the day mother fuckers would roll 14's because they wanted to show off the wheel and they would dress it up with a 5.20's because the height was smaller making the wheel look bigger than it was. 

You want to be OG:

Roll on 520's 
Excuse "Radials are safer" "I don't like the ride"
Answer radials are for 4x4's 

Cut your coils so the car lays on the ground
"I did it's low I'm 8-inches of the ground"
Answer I could still park car underneith your 4x4

Custom Paint your ride
"I really like this stock color it's traditional"
Back in the day cars were new and custom painted with interiors and hydros NO STOCK COLORS it was a candy rainbow on the BLVD.

Back in the day they would also laught at the lowriders
"Look at those *******" "Them fucken ********"
Now it's cool and everybody wants to be a lowrider

Different strokes for different folks 

We are to blame for everything as Mexicans, Latinos, Lowriders have invented the following: 

We have carpool lanes and HOV lanes accross america because Mexicans figured out that a bunch of them could get to one place faster in 1 vehicle 

The Paisa started the big wheels 15x7's on trucks and SUV's now there doing it with 22's--28's with out Bull sticker on the door or cowboy hats on the back window. These cars are multi-functional I can haul my oranges to the freeway off ramp, I could use it cut Mr. Jones lawn and depending in what part country you live in they are also usefull to haul the roofing supplies. This trend should be cool in about another 15 yrs

Oh yeah we also inveted the baggy clothes fashion in use today. Back in the day you would get your Brothers hand me downs and they would not fit you they were oversized but Mama said you'll grow into them. Then there was a big fight because some bullies called you names I believe they were called the Zoot Suit Riots. 

I don't like the wheels on those cars but they came from our culture weather you like it or not. They might be cool in 15-20 yrs Oh wait I just remeber this didn't come from lowriding it came from the Willies Race cars back in the 50's they were high with there big 15-inch wheels and 35 inch tires. Still not cool today

WildChild 
Lifestyle CC
City of Angels
Were it all started


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

i know some foos that threw it out the window on the 110 freeway :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Aug 28 2006, 08:45 PM~6061991
> *You never know Ralph might have a set custom 38's made for his ride or maybe a set 13's.
> 
> Back in the day mother fuckers would roll 14's because they wanted to show off the wheel and they would dress it up with a 5.20's because the height was smaller making the wheel look bigger than it was.
> ...


I think I'm getting what you're saying... evolution, right? And that more of lowriding than just the "hi-riders" are distant from what is considered traditional... but that things change. Maybe? And I can agree with that but this just seems too ushered in... no?


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

i think we need to go back to having a cars lay out candies and flakes etc screw evolution


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 09:53 PM~6056488
> *much better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


We dont need no water let the mother fucker burn :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 10:59 PM~6056524
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> good thing i subscribe and didnt get that shit :0
> *



Funny this topic came up. I got mine and for somereason I saw the back first and saw that SWRV mag I was like wtf I never ordered this.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

fuk that magazine...i gave my copy back to the chick at the newsstand...


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 28 2006, 04:15 AM~6057614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how the owners kept talking about how "They used to have cars on 13's and hydros so we used our knowledge of lowriding to make these high riders"

Also, I noticed the editors are starting to use a lot of 'slang' in their tech articles. One verse I saw more than once was "Yeah man thats some serious spit" 
WTF?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 10:32 PM~6062687
> *I thought about it then I said, Fuck that Im gonna sell mine on ebay instead.
> I like how the owners kept talking about how "They used to have cars on 13's and hydros so we used our knowledge of lowriding to make these high riders"
> 
> ...


lol, i wish i would have read a bit be for it went up in smoke....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all these topics about what ppl think about LRM.
someone should make a topic on what LRM thinks about us!!


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 28 2006, 09:22 PM~6062632
> *We dont need no water let the mother fucker burn :biggrin:
> *


that more like it i think that mag sucks and so does lrm its all about traditional


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*Coming Next Month in SWRV. Cadillac 4X4 Monster Truck Nationals*


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 10:58 PM~6062832
> *Coming Next Month in SWRV. Cadillac 4X4 Monster Truck Nationals
> 
> 
> ...


those are scarry looking :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 10:35 PM~6062712
> *all these topics about what ppl think about LRM.
> someone should make a topic on what LRM thinks about us!!
> *


u know what LRM thinks=$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 28 2006, 09:04 PM~6062873
> *u know what LRM thinks=$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


x2 billion

yeah that shit is gay
they dont care about the real lowriders ne more i guess since all the hip hopity kids likes it they can smell the money.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sno cares.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 08:58 PM~6062832
> *Coming Next Month in SWRV. Cadillac 4X4 Monster Truck Nationals
> 
> 
> ...


getting ready for the next storm down south :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 11:57 PM~6063159
> *Sno cares.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i knew that was coming :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 09:53 PM~6056488
> *much better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:angry: i still don't understand what the fuck that magazine(swrv) and all those fuckin huge rim ads have to do with low riding?

makes no sense.

you call your self LOWRIDER MAGAZINE but you cater to big wheels and stupid lookin cars on big wheels.


i still can't figur it out.

i'm surprised half the magazine wasn't full of big rimmed cars.

these guys need to give up already.
:angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2006, 06:24 PM~6059321
> *Im hopin LRM features this car in the near future. Look how low it is.
> 
> 
> ...


even that car will gain alot more respect and honor than those fuckin big wheel cars.

i would rather see those old altered dragsters in the mag rather than all those fuckin rimm ads.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 29 2006, 04:14 AM~6062940
> *x2 billion
> 
> yeah that shit is gay
> ...


i feel a boy cott commin on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 28 2006, 11:14 PM~6063255
> *:angry: i still don't understand what the fuck that magazine(swrv) and all those fuckin huge rim ads have to do with low riding?
> 
> makes no sense.
> ...



*COMING NEXT MONTH...LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRESENTS - DONK & LOLO HAD A BABY*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2006, 05:23 AM~6063325
> *COMING NEXT MONTH...LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRESENTS - DONK & LOLO HAD A BABY
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2006, 12:23 AM~6063325
> *COMING NEXT MONTH...LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRESENTS - DONK & LOLO HAD A BABY
> 
> 
> ...


awwwahahahaa, looks like he can only afford to buy two at a time!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i was waiting for the funny pics :roflmao:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

i left that shit with a homeless guy out at the store


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i havent bought a lowrider mag since they came out with the 20'' rims and all the adds....im not dawging the rims cause i respect some it's just when they do that lift kit shit :barf: ,13 or 14's only for me


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 08:58 PM~6062832
> *Coming Next Month in SWRV. Cadillac 4X4 Monster Truck Nationals
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like donks but I would pay to go to a show if they had them jump like monster trucks, crushing cars and shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 28 2006, 11:51 PM~6063530
> *I dont like donks but I would pay to go to a show if they had them jump like monster trucks, crushing cars and shit.
> *


x20000


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Weather you like it or not everything has to evolved. Some of us live in time capsules and that why we are the way we are. I love to listen to War, Zapp, Disco, Led Zeppelin and the Doors when cruising. Does this mean that if I listen to rap I'm not a lowrider? There was once a Gucci paint jobs on a candy painted Impala that use to Hop and fly one of the worlds biggest car club plaque. How is that different to the Hawaiin Punch car? There was another blue Cadillac SUV with some designer interior just like the one on the cover of swirv is there a difference it also flys a big club car plaque. Hum these are all theme cars right. 

Some people just don't get it and they never will. All they can ever say is fuck LRM, it's the Recycler, why isn't there any related adds. How are big wheels related to lowriding? 
You have a lowrider you haul it because you are scared to break down and or get tickets. How do you haul it in your daily driver SUV or truck rolling 22's-28's that you picked out from Lowrider Magazine. Don't get mad because I'm saying the truth. When you go to buy wire wheels for your lowrider you won't break down and buy real D's. Everybody bitches and cries and Jews down the local distributor to buy a set for $200. How are they suppose to make money to place and ad in lowrider when they are lucky to make $20 on a set of wheels. When it comes to tires 155/80R13's $100 out the door for all four. A set of 520's $600 and will only last half the time that your radials will. Is this evolution or economics?

You guys want to live in the past and it should be the way it was. If you guys did this none of you would be consired lowriders. 1 There was no computers back then, the cars are not the same as in the 70's and early 80's, everybody wants a 64 because Eazy rapped about it. The peak of lowriding was the late 70's and early 80's when there was new cars to pick from 76 glasshouse, monte carlo, el camino, malibu, grand prix, regal, cutlass, LTD's, t-birds, lincolns, and cadillacs. It's called evolution and adaptation some of you scared of change if you don't like it don't do it. Some of you take shit for granted or too seriously you need loosen up. I'm not here to start shit, but because of ALL OF YOU I'm blessed to have a job that I enjoy and I do care what you guys have to say. 
Hey if Swirv isn't for you burn it, throw it away, it was free it did not cost you a thing, no price increase it was a bonus.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont think anybody was talking bad about SUVs on big rims just the cars, and how they should have their own magazine so we dont have to look at them. Maybe LRM should do a spin off like lowrider euro. They could call it lowrider old school. That way they could fill all 200 pages of the original lowrider with lifted cars and big wheel ads.


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

ON THE NEXT COVER OF SWRV


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild+Aug 29 2006, 04:03 AM~6064236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to evaluate what people say word by word on its own merit... and I was feeling your original post just not sure if I agreed completely. Now--your second post nailed it. Plus, I see the club name on your profile and can't help but respect and pay special attention.... so, *I'm feeling what you're saying about evolution and change--AND being true to traditions vs cutting corners and saving some cash or changing something up a little. It isn't consistent what people are saying*-- the complaints that are brought against the hi-riders are hit/miss and similar charges can be brought against a nice chunk of the rides out there today we're all supporting. I can agree here and that's why I was trying to explain that if people are upset they should be concise. You've done that. *But I really don't believe that what people are saying are their real objections with high-riding.* 

What I think the problem is with the high-riders are a few things that aren't really being said for whatever reason... whether you enjoy them or not there are more reasons than fashion that keep people from hopping in. *Even in lowriding there are people that prefer custom vs. more og, or hoppers vs. cruisers, or bags vs. hydraullics--these are things that have caused "rifts" or at least arguments/discussions. The weakest arguments there are ALWAYS the ones that include things about "that's what real lowriders do" or "REAL lowriders have..." because there are differences (regional, personal, club, etc.) and each are accepted among different groups for a variety of reasons. The same here.* But what holds them all together in lowriding time after time is they lifestyle they are all commited to... they have that in common, and that creates a bond that gets us through all these discussions.

Things are open to interpretation... BUT, the high-rider culture has definite, clear distinctions in its loyalties/values than what we are accustomed to in lowriding. *It works different. It feels different. But most of all, for most people in this argument, I think the name itself is what makes it so difficult to swallow... LOWriding. For all of the reasons we can all read/hear about from different people, "lowriders" is what was selected to brand the culture we're discussing. The big rim supporters are not evil or twisted or any other of the crazy accusations that come out of this discussion, but at the end of the day they're not "low" and all the things that come with being low. * 

*Even though I've had 20's for my daily and may even get another set in the next few years, I just can't hop-in on high-riding as a lifestyle. A DIFFERENT lifestyle is marketed to the different cultures of lowriding and high-riding. Seeing them presented in the different places I see them is fine and causes no problems for me... but seeing them presented together as merely an evolution--one from the other--is difficult at best.*

*The most convincing lies contain pieces of truth. *This is why everyone on the "conservative" side hops on it so willingly and why everyone feeling "liberal" can be convinced so easily/willingly. Because there are small pieces of what appeal to them on both sides of the discussion. BUT-- while there are some compatibilites in what is being done in the different cultures people just can not spell out their objections clearly for whatever reason... I think things like being scared of change, or occasional racism/regionalism, or any other number of reasons play a role in the lack of really nailing what it is that bothers people about high-riders. * I TRULY think that at the end of the day they are different cultures. Sure there are similarities... we all come from similar situations and have overlapping role models and all that but I don't think there is enough substance/truth in this evolution to justify a merging of the cultures. *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Howard, you always have very enlightening posts, but however articulate, they may be a little too long for LIL.  Good thing you bold your major points! It would be a shame for people to glaze over your posts. :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2006, 08:27 AM~6064625
> *Howard, you always have very enlightening posts, but however articulate, they may be a little too long for LIL.   Good thing you bold your major points!  It would be a shame for people to glaze over your posts.  :cheesy:
> *


LOL... thanks bro, I'm bad I know. I always struggle with posting more vs. less--that's why I bold. LOL Thanks though, it means alot :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres ogcaddy when you need him.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Howard I'm glad somebody finally understood what I'm talking about, what you said "I TRULY think that at the end of the day they are different cultures. Sure there are similarities... we all come from similar situations and have overlapping role models and all that but I don't think there is enough substance/truth in this evolution to justify a merging of the cultures." 

I agree with you, I think that they should NOT merge the cultures. They are similuar but at the end of the day they'll have there own culture that have some similarities. I think they should have there own magazine and eventually they might.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Aug 29 2006, 11:41 AM~6065531
> *Howard I'm glad somebody finally understood what I'm talking about, what you said "I TRULY think that at the end of the day they are different cultures. Sure there are similarities... we all come from similar situations and have overlapping role models and all that but I don't think there is enough substance/truth in this evolution to justify a merging of the cultures."
> 
> I agree with you, I think that they should NOT merge the cultures. They are similuar but at the end of the day they'll have there own culture that have some similarities. I think they should have there own magazine and eventually they might.
> *


im going to have to side with too short on this one "get in where you fit in"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Howard's view on this matter was very interesting and I have to agree. Very articulate.

I read Saul's comments on this and I'm still a little confused with them. One thing though, many of us do buy fake Dayton's and other products that are bootlegs, but these products are still related to traditional Lowriding. A 13" 100 spoke wheel is just that, regardless of it's brand. 

So I think the availiability of cheaper/reproduction products that are Lowrider related actually allows the sport to grow. A 5.20 VS. a 175/70/14 is still a 14" tire for Lowriding any way you cut it. 

Their is not too much I can really add because Howard and a few well spoken others made a lot of scence. Is it money or the real belief that LRM's staff believes that "DONKS" are a sub-culture to Lowriding? It might be both.

One thing is clear, and that's that we here on LIL and everybody I KNOW that is into Lowriding, does not like to presence and influence this new culture has in LRM.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 27 2006, 10:14 PM~6056632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats crazy ...............where can i get one......................... :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dont matter what anyone says, the 2 cultures are not the same and one is not a subculture of the other. the only similarities here is that they both (for the most part) listen to rap music (or hip-pop if you listen to the new crap) and the one that really matters is that they are both automotive cultures born outta the gettos. to me thats it. they end there. 

the styles say it all, LOW-rider vs. HIGH-rider. they are different, so its not an evolution at all. that would be like saying thats where the lowrider lifestyle is heading and that is b.s. to me.

lowrider mag is assuming that everyone that is into low lows is gonna love donks and the other 4x4 garbage because its the flavor of the season. 

i think somebody here said its like putting fords in super chevy. they dont belong. its a fact.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Aug 29 2006, 02:03 AM~6064236
> *Weather you like it or not everything has to evolved. Some of us live in time capsules and that why we are the way we are. I love to listen to War, Zapp, Disco, Led Zeppelin and the Doors when cruising. Does this mean that if I listen to rap I'm not a lowrider? There was once a Gucci paint jobs on a candy painted Impala that use to Hop and fly one of the worlds biggest car club plaque. How is that different to the Hawaiin Punch car? There was another blue Cadillac SUV with some designer interior just like the one on the cover of swirv is there a difference it also flys a big club car plaque. Hum these are all theme cars right.
> 
> Some people just don't get it and they never will. All they can ever say is fuck LRM, it's the Recycler, why isn't there any related adds. How are big wheels related to lowriding?
> ...



you totally missed the point about what people are saying. I can't believe someone would come on here, especially someone who is a known Traditional Rider and say that Donks are a type of evolution of low riding. That means that Traditional Riding is inferior by definition. It seems as though this is the new philosophy at LRM. You have to keep the advertisers happy, that is business, but saying that Donk Riding is something close to low riding is obsurd. Smart move Marketing Wise, but bad move saying the two are the same, related or a sub culture of another.

If you believe this is a evolution of low riding, when can we expect to see Wild Child sporting 26's?

PS You said *Jew Down*, haven't heard that in years, a new LIL instant classic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 29 2006, 05:33 PM~6068540
> *you totally missed the point about what people are saying. I can't believe someone would come on here, especially someone who is a known Traditional Rider and say that Donks are a type of evolution of low riding. That means that Traditional Riding is inferior by definition. It seems as though this is the new philosophy at LRM. You have to keep the advertisers happy, that is business, but saying that Donk Riding is something close to low riding is obsurd. Smart move Marketing Wise, but bad move saying the two are the same, related or a sub culture of another.
> 
> If you believe this is a evolution of low riding, when can we expect to see Wild Child sporting 26's?
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I think that the "donks" are a style preference period. I cant see them being called a subculture justified in any way. How do I feel about it...well I guess it really doesnt matter because I would never own, build or ride shoutgun in one. Not _my_ style. I understand what you are saying saul in you connecting how lowriders were looked at back then as opposed to where we are now...But the evolution that lowriding has made has come through pains, sweat, sacrifice, and love for what is is. A part of our culture...a culture that has earned its right to be called just that.

What is SWRVN in my opinion....it is a diluted form of car customizing that is being tied to a beautiful art form-lowriding. If my son said dad i want a donk..Id take him in the garage and let him sit in my rivi, listen to some barkays and feel the power of a lowrider. (then I might beat hime with the lowrider switch) hahahahahaha j/p

Cut your cars down...cigarette pack you rear bumper and ride with your kandy causing accidents...man you hit it on the head with that one.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 06:10 PM~6068733
> *I think that the "donks" are a style preference period. I cant see them being called a subculture justified in any way. How do I feel about it...well I guess it really doesnt matter because I would never own, build or ride shoutgun in one. Not my style. I understand what you are saying saul in you connecting how lowriders were looked at back then as opposed to where we are now...But the evolution that lowriding has made has come through pains, sweat, sacrifice, and love for what is is. A part of our culture...a culture that has earned its right to be called just that.
> 
> What is SWRVN in my opinion....it is a diluted form of car customizing that is being tied to a beautiful art form-lowriding. If my son said dad i want a donk..Id take him in the garage and let him sit in my rivi, listen to some barkays and feel the power of a lowrider. (then I might beat hime with the lowrider switch) hahahahahaha j/p
> ...


if you build donks, cool. that is your preference. just not a good thing when others try to justify a loose theoritical association between the two styles. not only justifying but trying to convince others they are correct and everyone else is wrong! same arguement goes with SUVs with big wheels at shows and Motorcycles. Just because Low Riders own and enjoy them, doesn't mean it is PART of the culture.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 06:10 PM~6068733
> *I think that the "donks" are a style preference period. I cant see them being called a subculture justified in any way. How do I feel about it...well I guess it really doesnt matter because I would never own, build or ride shoutgun in one. Not my style. I understand what you are saying saul in you connecting how lowriders were looked at back then as opposed to where we are now...But the evolution that lowriding has made has come through pains, sweat, sacrifice, and love for what is is. A part of our culture...a culture that has earned its right to be called just that.
> 
> What is SWRVN in my opinion....it is a diluted form of car customizing that is being tied to a beautiful art form-lowriding. If my son said dad i want a donk..Id take him in the garage and let him sit in my rivi, listen to some barkays and feel the power of a lowrider. (then I might beat hime with the lowrider switch) hahahahahaha j/p
> ...



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 29 2006, 06:14 PM~6068800
> *if you build donks, cool. that is your preference. just not a good thing when others try to justify a loose theoritical association between the two styles. not only justifying but trying to convince others they are correct and everyone else is wrong! same arguement goes with SUVs with big wheels at shows and Motorcycles. Just because Low Riders own and enjoy them, doesn't mean it is PART of the culture.
> *


Oh I feel you on that bro. It cant and shouldnt be tied to what we are sacrificing to preserve...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Aug 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6067734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two very BIG and important statements.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

that magazine should swrv in to its own forum. or swrv to a wall and kill it self.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

"If you believe this is a evolution of low riding, when can we expect to see Wild Child sporting 26's?" Never I'll roll my D's and my 520's till the wheels fall off then maybe I'll replace it with some 28's. Shit I thought youu knew. Then I'll go visit my partner Tattoo Tony and have him hook me with a cover up tattoo to cover up my Lifestyle tatoo. It's gonna say Swirv. Then I'll paint my Monte Stock baby blue, bolt on some radials and switch out to bags and then call it a traditional. 

It's not a evolution. This culture was a subculture that came from there. The rap music, the theme cars, the American cars they use those are the sort of ties I'm taking about. Even though I enjoy all types of cars Swirv is not for me. For somebody that went to school you sure don't know how to read between the lines. It's okay I never finished school that's probably why I can't get my point accross with you. 

If Joe Ray would have had a set of 20-inch wheels made for his Rivi back 75 would he be a inovator and would we have all followed. Or would it be like I think, a faze that will probably fade in about 5 years.

Off all people you should know the both side of the industry and how publishing works. 

If you don't understand what I'm trying to say give me a phone call or PM I'm done with this topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WILD CHILD GOTS SOME GOOD POINTS NOW


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Aug 30 2006, 02:23 AM~6071059
> *"If you believe this is a evolution of low riding, when can we expect to see Wild Child sporting 26's?" Never I'll roll my D's and my 520's till the wheels fall off then maybe I'll replace it with some 28's. Shit I thought youu knew. Then I'll go visit my partner Tattoo Tony and have him hook me with a cover up tattoo to cover up my Lifestyle tatoo. It's gonna say Swirv. Then I'll paint my Monte Stock baby blue, bolt on some radials and switch out to bags and then call it a traditional.
> 
> It's not a evolution. This culture was a subculture that came from there. The rap music, the theme cars, the American cars they use those are the sort of ties I'm taking about. Even though I enjoy all types of cars Swirv is not for me. For somebody that went to school you sure don't know how to read between the lines. It's okay I never finished school that's probably why I can't get my point accross with you.
> ...


what i said has nothing to do with your club nor members of your club. so any references to them is irrelevant to the TOPIC at hand. I should not have to read between any lines. It's better to be clear and talk about the TOPIC we are discussing. Joe Ray, an innovator in LOW RIDING did not put 20" wheels on his car and BEGGING the question "what if" makes no sense, since he never has and probably never would. Your education level or my education level has nothing to do with any topics on LIL, especially this one, where you have a car getting as high in the air as possilbe compared to a car meant to get as close to the ground as possible. From that fact they should be put in TWO sepearate publications, which PRIMEDIA has done. The problem still occurs when others keep trying to say these two types of styles are related. I would tell the advertisers the same thing...if my main motive was to sell ads. Big wheels do belong in some of these magazines, and yes because they are used on tow vehicles, but they should not be featured in the layouts. That is unless the magazine involves cars with big wheels. Some "custom" low riders have big wheels, but again they are lowered to the ground.

Again you said "Don't get mad because I'm saying the truth". I dont think anyone is, this is a forum and people are responding to what you said. No point on pming or calling when 1) we don't agree 2) we are already put our opinions out here, so we should let people respond to what we say. Especially since we are involved in the publishing industry. How else will others obtain the knowledge about what we deal with or get feedback about these magazines? It can not be done unless these types of things are discussed. We get feedback about our publication everyday, we look at it as all positive because in the end we will use that information to make the magazine better. 

If you have something to discuss I'll be in the booth at the SD Show, plenty of new issues and back issues for sale too


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wus up Wildchild, How u doin homie when we goin back to denver? Hehe


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 30 2006, 01:55 PM~6074082
> *what i said has nothing to do with your club nor members of your club. so any references to them is irrelevant to the TOPIC at hand. I should not have to read between any lines. It's better to be clear and talk about the TOPIC we are discussing. Joe Ray, an innovator in LOW RIDING did not put 20" wheels on his car and BEGGING the question "what if" makes no sense, since he never has and probably never would. Your education level or my education level has nothing to do with any topics on LIL, especially this one, where you have a car getting as high in the air as possilbe compared to a car meant to get as close to the ground as possible. From that fact they should be put in TWO sepearate publications, which PRIMEDIA has done. The problem still occurs when others keep trying to say these two types of styles are related. I would tell the advertisers the same thing...if my main motive was to sell ads. Big wheels do belong in some of these magazines, and yes because they are used on tow vehicles, but they should not be featured in the layouts. That is unless the magazine involves cars with big wheels. Some "custom" low riders have big wheels, but again they are lowered to the ground.
> 
> Again you said "Don't get mad because I'm saying the truth". I dont think anyone is, this is a forum and people are responding to what you said. No point on pming or calling when 1) we don't agree 2) we are already put our opinions out here, so we should let people respond to what we say. Especially since we are involved in the publishing industry. How else will others obtain the knowledge about what we deal with or get feeback about these magazines? It can not be done unless these types of things are discussed. We get feedback about our publication everyday, we look at it as all positive because in the end we will use that information to make the magazine better.
> ...



100% agree.

Seems like Saul was being very evasive and off topic. I'm not really clear on what the hell he was trying to say.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Aug 30 2006, 03:48 PM~6074773
> *100% agree.
> 
> Seems like Saul was being very evasive and off topic. I'm not really clear on what the hell he was trying to say.
> *


i believe what he said could be taken a couple different ways. I just responded on what i believed he was saying. He could clear things up, but he said he was done with the topic.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

evolved....whatever, ...sorry i dident read your points...too long...but,
i think im gonna take a shit in the middle of the mag and send it back.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 30 2006, 10:58 PM~6076621
> *evolved....whatever, ...sorry i dident read your points...too long...but,
> i think im gonna take a shit in the middle of the mag and send it back.... :biggrin:
> *


nasty!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

evolved....whatever, ...sorry i dident read your points...too long...but,
i think im gonna take a shit in the middle of the mag and send it back.... 





> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 31 2006, 03:10 AM~6078097
> *nasty!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



now im thinking,......... ......they might not even notice, 
they might think its one of there featured cars :dunno:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 28 2006, 12:14 AM~6056632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

YOU KNOW I THINK PEOPLE IN HERE ARE REFERING TO "HIGHRIDER" AND "DONKS " AS THE SAME THING IN HERE. I THOUGHT THE SAME THING, BUT THERES A TOPIC IN THE "POST YOUR RIDE" SECTION TITLED "DONKS ON 13'S" AND I TRIED TO ARGURE THE SAME THING. WHAT THEY TELLING ME IS THAT A "DONK" IS A 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE ON ANY WHEELS (STOCK, 13'S OR 30'S). IT SEEMS MY DISLIKING OF THE HIGHRIDERS SHOULD HAVE BEEN FOCUSED IN THIS TOPIC. 
MAYBE SOME OF YOU GUYS SHOULD PAY "DONKS ON 13'S" A VISIT AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THE DONK WORD. ALTHOUGH THE GUY WHO MADE THE TOPIC UP IS TALKING ABOUT A LOWLOW, BUT CALLING IT A DONK ON 13'S ??????? DONT KNOW, MAYBE HES PLAYING BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE. MAYBE IM WORNG. 
JUST THOUGHT SOME OF YOU GUYS MIGHT FIND THE OTHER TOPIC INTRESTING. 

THE NAME SAYS IT ALL......13X7FORLIFE


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 11:24 AM~6080234
> *YOU KNOW I THINK PEOPLE IN HERE ARE REFERING TO "HIGHRIDER" AND "DONKS " AS THE SAME THING IN HERE. I THOUGHT THE SAME THING, BUT THERES A TOPIC IN THE "POST YOUR RIDE" SECTION TITLED "DONKS ON 13'S" AND I TRIED TO ARGURE THE SAME THING. WHAT THEY TELLING ME IS THAT A "DONK" IS A 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE ON ANY WHEELS (STOCK, 13'S OR 30'S). IT SEEMS MY DISLIKING OF THE HIGHRIDERS SHOULD HAVE BEEN FOCUSED IN THIS TOPIC.
> MAYBE SOME OF YOU GUYS SHOULD PAY "DONKS ON 13'S" A VISIT AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THE DONK WORD. ALTHOUGH THE GUY WHO MADE THE TOPIC UP IS TALKING ABOUT A LOWLOW, BUT CALLING IT A DONK ON 13'S ??????? DONT KNOW, MAYBE HES PLAYING BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE. MAYBE IM WORNG.
> JUST THOUGHT SOME OF YOU GUYS MIGHT FIND THE OTHER TOPIC INTRESTING.
> ...



im so confused ........  ......
i like 71 - 76 impalas and caprices on 13's or 14's
can this mean i like donks........ :uh: 
as i understand it, donks are big ass ugly cars with big ass ugly rims 
but perhaps im wrong.....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

im so confused ........  ......
i like 71 - 76 impalas and caprices on 13's or 14's
can this mean i like donks........ :uh: 
as i understand it, donks are big ass ugly cars with big ass ugly rims 
but perhaps im wrong..... ......
im pretty sure i dont like donks...i think i dont, anyway...
my head hurts i must go now.....



:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THIS TOPIC MADE ME UPDATE MY SIGNATURE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

damn,


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2006, 06:08 PM~6081728
> *THIS TOPIC MADE ME UPDATE MY SIGNATURE.
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont know anything about these style cars wit the Big rims on them & I would never build one but I have a Questions about them.

1.I know they have the lift kits to raise them up that high but do they have to do mods on the Frame or is it still stock?

2. My main Question is can you put them back to Stock or take all that shit off & put on 13's & switches?


The reason Im asken these ???? is as the years go by its gonna get harder to find full frame RWD cars 2 make into Lowriders. Even tho these Donk cars are not Lowriders they still have the same qualitys (kandy paint, chromed out motors, custom interiors, ect.ect.) I would rather see a BigBody Lac on 28's still moven & on the street instead of Crushed in the junkyard then its just another full frame RWD car gone 4-ever, just something 2 think about


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

All I can say is one thing. I love driving down the street in my LOWRIDER,pulling up next to one of these"DONKS", and hitting the switch on them!!!! The look on there face says it all!!



Lowrider IV Life....FUCK Evolution!!!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 10:53 PM~6056488
> *NICE!
> *


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 09:35 PM~6062712
> *all these topics about what ppl think about LRM.
> someone should make a topic on what LRM thinks about us!!
> *


It's pretty clear that LRM gives no fuck about *US*. They do whatever *THEY* want to do and that's sell their soul and make some money.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:33 PM~6089164
> *It's pretty clear that LRM gives no fuck about US.  They do whatever THEY want to do and that's sell their soul and make some money.
> *


problem is also that there probably is not enough business's in the lowriding community to support the advertising dollars they do by going outside of lowrider specific companys...the mag is cool in and of itself but regardless of what they tell you they are there to make a profit.... and apperantly as big of one as they can get :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Aug 28 2006, 08:45 PM~6061991
> *We have carpool lanes and HOV lanes accross america because Mexicans figured out that a bunch of them could get to one place faster in 1 vehicle
> 
> 
> *


what is a HOV lane, i see sins for them on the 5 and the 15, but i dont now what they are...


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 28 2006, 11:18 PM~6063294
> *i feel a boy cott commin on.
> *


Right. What would LMR do if they toured and nothin but donks and slabs showed up. They prove its all about the money.








Ill bet a stack if lowriders boycotted LMR they would just change there name to "SLAB weekly" or "DONK'd out whips" nd prob make even more money off of those jackasses then they make now. Finaly those 100,000,000,000 rim adds would be put to good use :uh:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i say donks are a good use for the four door caprices and other four door big bodies no one wants to lowride

but keep lowriding two door big body tradionals

weither u have 13's or 20's as long has it's slammed

my .02


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD START ANOTHER MAG AND CALL IT 
HIGHRIDER


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

MAN AS SOON AS I OPENED IT I DESTROYED IT ( :machinegun: SWRV) I DIDNT BURN IT BUT I TORE IT UP INTO LITTLE PIECES....
PIECE OF SHIT MAG. WASTE OF PAPER...........................................


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

My opinion is, is it was a marketing ploy. Everyone knows if you want to look at pimped chevy's you look in Lowrider Mag. Like some of the guys in there said they had lowriders, so they probably go in there for tips, ideas, and custom parts. So, I think lowrider just threw that in there as an extra for the people who like that shit who happen to read LRM and maybe would hope to get more attention and requests for the magazine, kinda like LUV and then the Lowrider Euro and Fast and Furious but they seemed to dissappear after a while.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

It sucked ass.


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

i bought the Oct. LRM from the corner store.....got in the car and drove off......when i opened the plastic, that SHIT was behind it!!!???I threw it out the window as fast as i could fuckin throw it like it was a snake or somethin.............LRM is gettin rediculess........TLM all the way!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Sep 1 2006, 08:38 PM~6089188
> *problem is also that there probably is not enough business's in the lowriding community to support the advertising dollars they do by going outside of lowrider specific companys...the mag is cool in and of itself but regardless of what they tell you they are there to make a profit.... and apperantly as big of one as they can get  :0
> *


 The only right answer in the post ^^^^. Besides they put it in a whole different magizine that gave you the option to throw it away if you dont want it.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lowrider magazine should stick with lowriders

not imports, hotrods or old schools


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

It's cool that Saul Vargas (Wild Child) posted on this topic. And I will give my rebuttal to his comments. Although he isn't the only person to have good and bad points, I reply to him because he's an employee of LRM that put out 'SWIRV'.

"Donks" (as they are called) are not related to lowriding/lowriders. Their only similarity is the use of older RWD Americans cars.The comparison comes to an abrupt stop there. Period. Okay, theses "Donks" have candy paint jobs and custom interiors. So do hot rods, mini trucks and the Euro tuners. That does not make them an immidiate relative of lowriding/lowriders.

And speaking of theme cars, you used the Gucci patterned '95 Impala SS from Uce as a comparison to these "Donks" because "Donk" builders are doing the same thing. No disrespect to Uce or John (builder/owner of Gucci '95 Impala SS), but when I first saw the car I felt it was countrier than a bowl of grits. And I feel the same way about "Donks". That's country to have a car sitting up as high as a truck with 24" and larger wheels. If you want a truck, get a truck. Don't use these ridicously large wheels as an excuse to have your car sitting as high as a truck.

The only evolution that "Donks" represents is the evolution of the wheel and the stupidity of ******* (not Black people). The wheel has come a mighty long way, but the stupidity of ******* hasn't changed at all. That shows the power of marketing. You get the right stupid ****** to rap about it, or the biggest breasted and biggest behind Black girl to stand in front of it for an ad, ******* will buy it and think it's cool.

This is nothing new to me. In my 31 years of life and growing up between Champaign, Illinois and Chicago, Illinois, I've seen every automotive style/trend. And seen just about everything that can be done to "box" ('80-'90 Chevrolet) or "bubble" ('91-'96). From "thirties and Vogues" to "Daytons and Vogues" to 20" and larger wheels. Where I'm from people follow what they've seen in another city or on a rap video. No one really sticks with one style. The only people that have done this has been me and my friend Kelvin Conerly. We've stayed true to lowriding. Never becoming "bandwagoneers". And that's the way I will always be. People where I'm from don't understand "four gates and square dumps". Or a Bowman colorbar or a 44" moonroof in a '64 Impala. Whatever the latest rapper raps about, they will copy that. Lowriding and cars overall are a way of life for me. I'm just as passionate as the people you see on 'Car Crazy', 'Over Haulin'' or the 'Barrett-Jackson Auction'. And that the truth.

Lowrider Magazine has sold out. It sold aout a long time ago, but they are really beginning to show how much so that they have. My brother that isn't in to lowriding said to me just yesterday, 'LRM is nothing but a rim catalog.' I was shocked to hear him say that, but it was the truth. I felt that Sauls comments were nothing but an excuse. But he is an employee of LRM and Primedia. So, he probably made some of his comments to save face. I don't know.

And quickly, Ralph's editorial this month, 'Let it be known that we don't consider any other lowriding publication out there as a threat!' Oh, really? Well, if you don't, why point it out? Everyone that's into lowriding knows he was referring to Traditional Lowriding Magazine. He might as well printed it in his editorial. Mr. Fuentes, I don't know how much true power you have at LRM since you must answer to Primedia, but the people have spoken. You need to open your eyes and mouth and say something. LRM isn't as powerful and respected as it's once was. Before you know it, the people would have completly turned against LRM. You do remember the boycott, don't you?

Tyrone


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 11:51 PM~6056468
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

It seams as if the staff has no back bone. They are going to bend over backwards to make the people with the big bucks happy (advertisers/primedia). Not the people with the lowriders only giving them $5.

I keep waiting for change but have yet to see any. Looks like i wont be renewing my subscription when it runs out in a few months. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 3 2006, 01:35 PM~6096670
> *It's cool that Saul Vargas (Wild Child) posted on this topic. And I will give my rebuttal to his comments. Although he isn't the only person to have good and bad points, I reply to him because he's an employee of LRM that put out 'SWIRV'.
> 
> "Donks" (as they are called) are not related to lowriding/lowriders. Their only similarity is the use of older RWD Americans cars.The comparison comes to an abrupt stop there. Period. Okay, theses "Donks" have candy paint jobs and custom interiors. So do hot rods, mini trucks and the Euro tuners. That does not make them an immidiate relative of lowriding/lowriders.
> ...



Like I said before, LRM is trying to cater to the urban world of car customising. They'd probably feature helicopters with chrome rotor blades if the Mexicans and Blacks we're building them in urban America. They term "Lowrider" with them, it seems, is only used for reputational purposes. Also, they keep pushing this so-called "evolution of Lowriding" on us. I would say, look at my signature if you want to know what I think about a "Lowriding evolution".

They are trying to reach as many urban car enthuisets as possible, and sence every minority region in the country is doing a diffrent type of build like Donks, they feel their is a market and they want to capitalize on it. Thats capitilism for you. 

I assume TLM has less subcribers, their employees make less money and the magazine has a smaller overhead than LRM. But on the other hand, they are making the Lowriding community happy. And thats a real recipe for positive evolution.

And as far as the *******, man, the black-man in America has unfortunately become burdened with one hell of an image. I'm really empathetic. the oinly solution I can think of for those fools you speak of Tyrone, is.....well, I can't think of one. I guess anything thats convienent and "cool", they'll be on it. 

"Countrier than a bowl of grits" - I'm gonna remember you for that phrase.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 3 2006, 04:44 PM~6096889
> *It seams as if the staff has no back bone. They are going to bend over backwards to make the people with the big bucks happy (advertisers/primedia). Not the people with the lowriders only giving them $5.
> 
> I keep waiting for change but have yet to see any. Looks like i wont be renewing my subscription when it runs out in a few months.  :thumbsdown:
> *


that is exactly right. they fear that the 5 dollars comming in steady buying a good product is worth selling out for big rims and rediculous products. 

if ralph is going to throw it all together in the blender and make a turd milkshake, it doesnt mean we need to take a sip.

LRM SUBSCRIPTION CANCELLED


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Sep 2 2006, 08:35 PM~6093778
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD START ANOTHER MAG AND CALL IT
> HIGHRIDER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i cant wait till some of your ignorant asses get locked up or shot to death


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just gonna quit lowriding sell my car and buy a boat and fish and drink beer. too much bullshit


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Sep 3 2006, 12:49 AM~6094786
> *i bought the Oct. LRM from the corner store.....got in the car and drove off......when i opened the plastic, that SHIT was behind it!!!??? I threw it out the window as fast as i could fuckin throw it like it was a snake or somethin.............LRM is gettin rediculess........TLM all the way!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 05:42 PM~6102858
> *im just gonna quit lowriding sell my car and buy a boat and fish and drink beer. too much bullshit
> *


i like where your going


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

from a design standpoint. that cover suks.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIZINE IS GETTING THIS MUCH TALK , EVERYONE LEAVE THIS TOPIC ALONE AN GO DO SOMETHING TO YOUR LO-LO


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 4 2006, 09:38 PM~6104687
> *CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIZINE IS GETTING THIS MUCH TALK , EVERYONE LEAVE THIS TOPIC ALONE AN GO DO SOMETHING TO YOUR LO-LO
> *


Okay, Mom. :biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Sep 3 2006, 12:49 AM~6094786
> *I threw it out the window as fast as i could fuckin throw it like it was a snake or somethin.............
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 29 2006, 12:43 PM~6064332
> *I dont think anybody was talking bad about SUVs on big rims just the cars, and how they should have their own magazine so we dont have to look at them. Maybe LRM should do a spin off like lowrider euro. They could call it lowrider old school. That way they could fill all 200 pages of the original lowrider with lifted cars and big wheel ads.
> *


this is very sad, but actually a very good idea for the people at LRM. Kinda like "girls of lowrider", "lowrider art", "bicycle", or "best of" editions,, maybe every few months (just for shits and giggles) they could put out a straight lowriding edition mag with top quality hopper, street ,and show cars. With related adds all lowrider shops and items.

im serious, this should be taken in consideration,,,it obvious we're not gonna get the original mag back.


----------



## dirty south pimpin (Sep 6, 2006)

swrv is a fresh new look at whats hot in da south,still love my lowridaz,but nice to see a fresh new style evolving from creative minds,it dont have to be your style to apreciate it, keep Lowriding, but stop hating on other people's style. swrv will sell out in the south,as it already has in my area,so make room for it.LOWRIDERS are here for life,but HIGH ROLLERS are here to stay.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty south pimpin_@Sep 5 2006, 07:41 PM~6112216
> * swrv is a fresh new look at whats hot in da south,still love my lowridaz,but nice to see a fresh new style evolving from creative minds,it dont have to be your style to apreciate it, keep Lowriding, but stop hating on other people's style. swrv will sell out in the south,as it already has in my area,so make room for it.LOWRIDERS are here for life,but HIGH ROLLERS are here to stay.
> *


Donks are ok, just keep them out of our "Lowrider" magazines and websites. Thats what the argument is about. If I want Donk info, I know where to find it and I don't want to look for it in LRM or LIL.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2006, 11:12 PM~6113672
> *Donks are ok, just keep them out of our "Lowrider" magazines and websites. Thats what the argument is about. If I want Donk info, I know where to find it and I don't want to look for it in LRM or LIL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i could have not said it better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 3 2006, 08:56 PM~6098435
> *
> I assume TLM has less subcribers, their employees make less money and the magazine has a smaller overhead than LRM. But on the other hand, they are making the Lowriding community happy. And thats a real recipe for positive evolution.
> 
> *


most people have no idea. handful of guys putting something together. no corporate money, no sales team, marketing budgets, 10k full page ad prices, 22k back cover ad prices. we'd do okay with probably about 1/10-1/20 their ad revenue, we are not greedy. plus most of us havent made any money, have paid our own ways to shows, paid for our own hotel rooms, food, gas, etc.  we will get it done regardless of a dissapointed few who focus on the now and dont worry about the big picture. For those who have stuck with us and have a subscription, thanks for sticking with us. A package will be there sooner then later


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty south pimpin_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 PM~6112216
> * swrv is a fresh new look at whats hot in da south,still love my lowridaz,but nice to see a fresh new style evolving from creative minds,it dont have to be your style to apreciate it, keep Lowriding, but stop hating on other people's style. swrv will sell out in the south,as it already has in my area,so make room for it.LOWRIDERS are here for life,but HIGH ROLLERS are here to stay.
> *


right..... its a fad that will be out in less than 2 years,


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

ANOTHER PREMO RIDE







JUST HAD TO SHOW IT. :uh: 
THAT SHIT SHOULD SAY "McDowell's" AND HE SHOULD BE HOLDING A JOHN AMOS DOLL. HAHA


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 11:35 AM~6123075
> *ANOTHER PREMO RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, get yer swrv on!!! :uh:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

RAZA dont roll on twinkies, we roll O.G


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Sep 2 2006, 08:35 PM~6093778
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD START ANOTHER MAG AND CALL IT
> HIGHRIDER
> *


  NO SHIT homie, O.G's roll lowriding style


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

yall are fools anyhow..... i get LRM for free in PDF form 

so i have the option of downloading swrv *OR NOT*


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 09:35 AM~6123075
> *ANOTHER PREMO RIDE
> 
> 
> ...



WTF THEM FOOLS ARE CLOWNIG IN THE WRONG KINDA WAY COME ON PEOPLE 
I DONT CARE WHAT ALL YOU HI RIDERS SAY THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN TELL ME THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD ...IT LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD BE IN A CIRCUS :uh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 4 2006, 01:46 PM~6102212
> *that is exactly right. they fear that the 5 dollars comming in steady buying a good product is worth selling out for big rims and rediculous products.
> 
> if ralph is going to throw it all together in the blender and make a turd milkshake, it doesnt mean we need to take a sip.
> ...



i bought my subscription at the last LRM show....two years for 15.00
considering it 6 bucks each, i thought i was getting a great deal,
could have spent 10x that for a traditional magazine 
but it would have been worth the extra $
even for 15.00 for 2 yrs, after that, i might be done with lrm for good


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

I FOUND THESE OVER IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION ABOUT BUMPER KITS.






















WHAT ARE THEY THINKING ?


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 11 2006, 06:45 AM~6147185
> *I FOUND THESE OVER IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION ABOUT BUMPER KITS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty south pimpin_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 PM~6112216
> * swrv is a fresh new look at whats hot in da south,still love my lowridaz,but nice to see a fresh new style evolving from creative minds,it dont have to be your style to apreciate it, keep Lowriding, but stop hating on other people's style. swrv will sell out in the south,as it already has in my area,so make room for it.LOWRIDERS are here for life,but HIGH ROLLERS are here to stay.
> *


HIROLLERS IS A FAD HOMIE WATCH WHAT I SAY,MOTHERFUCKERS GUNNA GET TIRED OF JUMPEN OUT A 6 FOOT HI PINTO!!KEEP IT TRILL HOMIE STAY LOW ON 13'S AND JUICE!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

junk :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i picked up a Traditional mag today, much better


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin: i remember when TONKAS came out about 30 yrs ago, but lowrider hot wheels are still around


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 11 2006, 08:45 AM~6147185
> *I FOUND THESE OVER IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION ABOUT BUMPER KITS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thats got to be a bitch when trying to put shit in your trunk.......or what about when you get rear-ended.....


:roflmao:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> WHEN DID MCDONALD'S COME UP WITH DRIVE UP SERVICE? ARE THEY NOT DOING TO GOOD WITH THERE DRIVE THU....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 28 2006, 12:11 AM~6056607
> *OMG he called the shit poop
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 16 2006, 09:10 PM~6188428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit is funny!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:biggrin: 



:biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2006, 09:58 PM~6062832
> *Coming Next Month in SWRV. Cadillac 4X4 Monster Truck Nationals
> 
> 
> ...



all this scene is missing is some crushed up cars to go ova and about a hundred ********...


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 11 2006, 07:45 AM~6147185
> *I FOUND THESE OVER IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION ABOUT BUMPER KITS.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: that's just wrong homie...lmao


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 10:35 AM~6123075
> *ANOTHER PREMO RIDE
> 
> 
> ...



I heard of peeps getting sponsored by dayton, and showtime etc.. but MCdonald's?? who in their right mind pulls into the paint shop with a big mac box and says "can you make it look like this...cool...5g's that's straight". this just shows you how powerful the media outlets are peeps ain't even trying no more, bye bye lowrider glad I got my first TLM in this past month. hands down no comparison now....


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

why do all these clowns paint there cars like candy and food places..skittles,yoohoo,mcd;s....thats the gayest shit ever


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bricktop_@Sep 19 2006, 03:14 PM~6204826
> *why do all these clowns paint there cars like candy and food places..skittles,yoohoo,mcd;s....thats the gayest shit ever
> *


dade county does that. everyone else is doing candy with patterns or murals


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Sep 19 2006, 01:19 PM~6204548
> *I heard of peeps getting sponsored by dayton, and showtime etc.. but MCdonald's??  who in their right mind pulls into the paint shop with a big mac box and says "can you make it look like this...cool...5g's that's straight".  this just shows you how powerful the media outlets are peeps ain't even trying no more, bye bye lowrider glad I got my first TLM in this past month.  hands down no comparison now....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

get yer swerve on....


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

THAT SHIT IS KINDA WILD AND OVER BOARD WITH LIFT KITS ON CARS...GET A 4X4 TRUCK AND RIDE HIGH AND LAY THE LOW LOWS BACK DOWN



""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I gave that shit to my mailman, he loves ECR


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 19 2006, 04:27 PM~6205245
> *dade county does that. everyone else is doing candy with patterns or murals
> *


DADE doesn't do dat, they do it in northern FLA


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

awwwwhahahaaaa


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what i dont understand, is lowrider supposebly doesnt feature, trucks anymore, euros, new school cars, at all, i heard ralph doesnt like new school cars and only preffers old schools so why would he approve a donk magazine, some of the donks are creative, and clean, but the micky ds painted one, and the skittle one, and the fake ass duney and burk one is gay as fuck, total waste of money, big body cars look ok, on 20s or 22s, but a 12 inch lift thats fucking stupid, i dont mind the new school cars, but i think they should save the lift kit for what its made for, freaking trucks, i would much rather see a ford f250 with a 12 inch lift, and 26s, much cleaner. are they really gonna put this magazine in production. i cant belive they cancelled lowrider euro, and lowrider edge, to start a freeaking lowrider donk, mag.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump,big rims style :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

this Highrider shit is invading WV, damn, usually shit takes 3-10 years to hit here, now its an infestation like rusted ragged out Mustangs, fart-piped J-bodys, cant wait for one of these idiots to SWRV into an accident and kill some important people, maybe, with some prayers, there will be legislation to make them illegal to operate on the streets. call it razing and a "urban beautification" program.... fuck'em all. If your axles are below your rocker panels, you better have juice!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

yall are way to harsh on big rim cars, as crazy as it sounds its an offshoot of lowriding, they use the same cars and paint as we do, and to everybody to stupid to realize, a "donk" is a 71-76 impala or caprice including glasshouses, it doesnt have to be on big rims to be a "donk". you could have a donk on 13's. thats just what we call em in fla.

take it easy on them, you know theyre starting to grow on you. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

They will never grow on me. They will die out like neon lights.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

swervin...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 27 2006, 09:53 PM~6056488
> *much better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious.


----------

